# 1940 Dayton Huffman Champion Twin Flex Bike on Ebay



## Mark Mattei (Jan 8, 2020)

*1940 Dayton Huffman Champion Twin Flex Bike*









						1940 Dayton Huffman Champion Twin Flex Prewar Bike Balloon tank lights horn  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940 Dayton Huffman Champion Twin Flex Prewar Bike Balloon tank lights horn at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Follow the ebay link for more info and photos.

This is my item. Anybody looking to buy this bike outside of ebay will save 10%. PM me if interested, or call or text me at 773-608-9004.

Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------

